# Refractometer vs hydrometer



## shrive22 (May 1, 2014)

I recently bought a refract importer with atc and started comparing the readings with my hydrometer. Most were ok and agreed with each other. But I took a reading on a wine in a carboy the is clearing and I previously measured at .990 with hydrometer but Witt my refractometer it was showing around 1.020. Does anyone have any ideas of why that might be? 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dralarms (May 1, 2014)

Yes. You have to adjust for the final reading. Refractometer is not really designed for a finished product.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 1, 2014)

The raw refractometer reading assumes there is no alcohol in the solution, only sugar and water.

See this page, which Sal Coco just linked to in another thread:
http://valleyvintner.com/Refrac_Hydro/Refract_Hydro.htm


----------



## shrive22 (May 1, 2014)

Thanks. I'm just 6 months into winemaking. Your answers make sense. Didn't really think that hard about what the two different tools were measuring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## shrive22 (May 2, 2014)

So I was thinking about this more. At what point during the fermentation does the refractometer no longer measure the sg correctly? As the fermentation is going along the sugars are being converted to alcohol. Is the refractometer only used pre-fermentation? 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dralarms (May 2, 2014)

Once you add the yeast then you no longer use the refractometer. Unless you have the speadsheet thing that I haven't found.


----------



## shrive22 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Runningwolf (May 2, 2014)

dralarms said:


> Once you add the yeast then you no longer use the refractometer. Unless you have the speadsheet thing that I haven't found.



Hey Dr, here you go. Look half way down the page for a link.

http://valleyvintner.com/Refrac_Hydro/Refract_Hydro.htm


----------



## dralarms (May 2, 2014)

Dan the man. Lol thanks.


----------

